# AR results are in



## Neal (Dec 22, 2010)

Just check the site FE results are in

Yeah passed first time

http://www.pels.arkansas.gov/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## jv21 (Dec 22, 2010)

Neal said:


> Just check the site FE results are inYeah passed first time
> 
> http://www.pels.arkansas.gov/Pages/default.aspx


Congrats! Now go post it in the FE boards


----------



## ProActiveEngineering (Dec 22, 2010)

Neal said:


> Just check the site FE results are inYeah passed first time
> 
> http://www.pels.arkansas.gov/Pages/default.aspx



Thanks for the intel. I wonder if AL is going to update their site soon?

http://www.bels.alabama.gov/


----------



## kstatenupe (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats on passing


----------



## VAPSU (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats! I can't wait until someone says the PE results are in!


----------



## smc44 (Dec 22, 2010)

Neal said:


> Just check the site FE results are inYeah passed first time
> 
> http://www.pels.arkansas.gov/Pages/default.aspx


Congratulations!!


----------



## gt2004 (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

